# Need Help Catching Criminals



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Recently, some individuals trespassed upon my farm property and, in addition to that criminal activity, vandalized a structure on the property by destroying a steel door and padlock, then illegally entered the building. 

Fortunately, my surveillance camera captured some pretty good pictures of the individuals which I believe are the perpetrators. The damage was discovered on the following day by one of my hunting guests, who was on the property to perform lawn mowing and other routine maintenance.

Two individuals were involved.










Note from the times on the pics that they spent over an hour doing their misdeeds.




















Note the boltcutters in the left hand. I have the remains of items destroyed with it.










The crime, which occurred in Hillsdale County, has been reported to authorities.

I would very much appreciate any information that anyone may have about the individuals pictured above. Other facts lead me to believe these same individuals have vandalized me a number of times in recent years with very similar acts of trepass and personal property destruction.

Please PM me with any info which may be useful in identifying these individuals.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Outstanding photos of a couple of criminals. Residents of the area should be able to finger Red and Chubby. Surprising the authorities don't already know the names of these criminals. 

Disturbing that they took thieves tools and a pack to carry loot. There is no question that they had a purpose.

God help you catch these scumbags before their next outing.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Criminals? Trespassers maybe but I would not get carried away until you know the facts. Anyhow good luck with your venture and hopefully you find the culprits.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Criminals? Trespassers maybe but I would not get carried away until you know the facts. Anyhow good luck with your venture and hopefully you find the culprits.


Believe me, I've got other facts beyond the photos. Not going to disclose them, as I don't want to compromise the prosecution process.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

farmlegend said:


> Believe me, I've got other facts beyond the photos. Not going to disclose them, as I don't want to compromise the prosecution process.


OK, Like I said good luck I hope you can get what your looking for and put a stop to it in the future


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I bet a quick canas of the neighbors would provide a couple of names. They obviously came to steal but I bet they didnt come to far.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

The red handled lock cutters in their hands tells me they are criminals.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry for your troubles, Dan. Hope you are successful in catching the scumbags!


----------



## radiohead (Apr 11, 2006)

Good luck getting the bastards Dan!


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Pinefarm said:


> The red handled lock cutters in their hands tells me they are criminals.


That distinctive red headed bearded dipstick should be easy to identify by anyone familiar with the locals. The times indicate they live within 15 min. walking distance (if they walked) back to get the boltcutters. Good luck in catching and prosecuting them.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> That distinctive red headed bearded dipstick should be easy to identify by anyone familiar with the locals. The times indicate they live within 15 min. walking distance (if they walked) back to get the boltcutters. Good luck in catching and prosecuting them.


I agree with you but the computer is not the place to catch them . Some time spent in the area driving around would most likely pan out for you alot faster.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I hope you catch them. I can't believe people do this kind of stuff. 
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Great pics! I truely hope they get what they deserve.

Word of warning though. You need to improve the road they are walking on. The next time they decide to take a stroll on your land they could twist their ankle on those exposed large rocks and sue you for the dangerous conditions you keep. You really need to be more considerate of others.


----------



## DeereGuy (Jul 1, 2011)

I would have had those pictures printed out and would have gone to every gas station, bar, grocery store in the area...been there done it...

Trust me...you have more time than the authorities do....just hand them over once you know who they are. Don't do anything yourself!


----------



## TheGift (Dec 14, 2010)

Scope out the local bars or any medical marijuana shops and i bet you get a look at them. Also check the discount cigarette stores.


----------



## hellbilly (Aug 17, 2008)

Those pictures have to make you blood boil, I know it does mine. Good luck on finding these lowlifes.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

TheGift said:


> Scope out the local bars or any medical marijuana shops and i bet you get a look at them. Also check the discount cigarette stores.


That's hilarious, everyone is a drug addict or burn out. 

It's as simple as driving around in a different vehicle other than your own at a time slightly before the pictures where taken and you will see them somewhere close by:lol::lol:

If these pictures where taken away from your residence they already know what you drive when you go to your property or even if it's by your residence if you drive there for that matter. People are creatures of habit


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice catch on the trail cam. How high off the ground do you have it?

POS's - keep us updated


----------



## TheGift (Dec 14, 2010)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> That's hilarious, everyone is a drug addict or burn out.
> 
> It's as simple as driving around in a different vehicle other than your own at a time slightly before the pictures where taken and you will see them somewhere close by:lol::lol:
> 
> If these pictures where taken away from your residence they already know what you drive when you go to your property or even if it's by your residence if you drive there for that matter. People are creatures of habit


 
Yeah OK.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

TheGift said:


> Scope out the local bars or any medical marijuana shops and i bet you get a look at them. Also check the discount cigarette stores.


:lol: :lol:

Don't forget to check Value Village, the skankiest strip joint in the neighbor and all the dollar stores.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

JOhnnyS said:


> I disagree...it looks more like they cut their own hair.


DRAT, I have been "out-detectived" by JohnynS! I should have thought of that.

In that case, I was thinking that the culprits therefore used a Flowbee
http://www.flowbee.com/ It is cheap and done at home. 

However; two factors emerged surrounding that line of thinking. A Flowbee requires two critical components, a vacuum cleaner and electricity, neither of which are contained in these people's household. 

So, while your assumption is correct JohnnyS, it takes a world class sleuth to determine the exact implement they use to cut each other's hair. And, that implement appears in one of FarmLegend's photos. YES!, the all-in one tool...the bolt-cutters! 

I love detective work, don't you?


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

So, have they been caught yet?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Those aren't bolt cutters, they are hinge-cutters and just doing some habitat work for FL.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

beer and nuts said:


> Those aren't bolt cutters, they are hinge-cutters and just doing some habitat work for FL.


:lol::lol: Are you by chance a lawyer?


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

It appears they were caught! Here's exclusive video of the trial...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsKZiIX-ij0"]&#x202a;Don&#39;t make me laugh eh! lol&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

I haven't read all the suggestions, but being a rural area I'd make a few extra flyers and speak to my letter carrier. Send a few prints with your carrier and have them circulate those among their colleagues. Hard to think of someone that circulates around any area more than a letter carrier. 1 reason I make it a point to be on good terms, those people see a lot. Fortunately, with my current carrier keeping good on terms is effortless.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Asking the mailman is a great idea!


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

If it's a property where you don't reside, you need to get a little more creative After all they already know your game. I have gained access to a couple properties just because the land owner wanted it watched and did not want to be the bad guy. Neighbors are the culprits 90 % of the time of that helps at all.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

They dont look that old, maybe speak to a couple local High School teachers, principles, visit the school and check yearbooks?


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

I just realized how full their backpack is in the 3:10 picture.


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> They dont look that old, maybe speak to a couple local High School teachers, principles, visit the school and check yearbooks?


Good idea but it's summer break. 

I think ya played your hand wrong going public. Now they already know your looking for them and what ever was ripped off is not in their possession. So even if the cops catch them the most they'll get is trespassing. Personally I would have done things a little differently, just my opinion though. I hope you get some kind of satisfaction in return for your efforts


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Good idea but it's summer break.
> 
> I think ya played your hand wrong going public. Now they already know your looking for them and what ever was ripped off is not in their possession. So even if the cops catch them the most they'll get is trespassing. Personally I would have done things a little differently, just my opinion though. I hope you get some kind of satisfaction in return for your efforts


 Many principles are administrators, usually found hanging Board of Education offices during the summer, besides school starts in a little over a month.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Good idea but it's summer break.
> 
> I think ya played your hand wrong going public. Now they already know your looking for them and what ever was ripped off is not in their possession. So even if the cops catch them the most they'll get is trespassing. Personally I would have done things a little differently, just my opinion though. I hope you get some kind of satisfaction in return for your efforts


 Forget the police, call uncle Vito::::::On this the day of my daughters wedding, all favors will be granted


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I found him !!! Now where do I pick up my $300 bucks??? Looks like he mighta shaved, but he's still got that backpack on,, and the bolt cutters are probably near by. 


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=386903


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Taking those pics to a couple local school districts is a great idea. Trust me, school administrators will have probably dealt with these 2 before. If they have been out a few years...no problem...administration remembers...so do teachers!

Can't wait to see how this turns out...little [email protected]$%#%$#


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Outdoorsman17 said:


> Good idea but it's summer break.
> 
> I think ya played your hand wrong going public. Now they already know your looking for them and what ever was ripped off is not in their possession. So even if the cops catch them the most they'll get is trespassing. Personally I would have done things a little differently, just my opinion though. I hope you get some kind of satisfaction in return for your efforts


You are assuming:

A. They can read.

B. If they can read, they are coming to a deer hunting site instead of a porn or video game cheats and tricks site, or selling their wares on e-bay.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> I found him !!! Now where do I pick up my $300 bucks??? Looks like he mighta shaved, but he's still got that backpack on,, and the bolt cutters are probably near by.
> 
> 
> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=386903


Hahaha, good work bonney. It shouldn't be too hard getting his accomplice to talk. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buckwacker 48097 (Nov 11, 2010)

Only really need to get one...then employ an ex CIA agent ...some "waterboarding"....viola!


----------



## Big Jon St.Croix (Feb 9, 2010)

Look like baiters to me.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Lighten up, the "local bar and medical marijuana shop" thing was funny.IMHO


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

:coolgleam Congrats FL I cant believe the satisfaction I feel on one of them being caught. I will just lay back enjoy the moment and smoke a .......... cigaret.


----------



## Brian121208 (Dec 4, 2008)

Awesome news!!!


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

Maybe plant a food plot of wacky weed and shoot them when they come in at dusk? Wait, they don't have horns do they?

I'd just pay the deductible for my insurance & let it go as i have twice in my life already. They will get what's coming to them sooner or later so why get so worked up? Its the laws job to catch them and even a blind cop finds a doughnut on occasion. Maybe they need the loot to feed their family or something? Anyway, good luck with them.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

_"The perps were identified by an individual who spotted one of the many flyers I had posted in the vicinity."_
...................................

I dont often agree with poster FarmLegendbut when I do, I heartily endorse and admire his pro-active actions. 

Plus, mosquitoes dont bite himout of respect.


----------



## speedway2899 (Feb 20, 2012)

Chalk a victory up for the good guys!!!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Good job fl! 

And sry tony :lol: 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> casscityalum said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure but this thread is from august and incase you didn't read a few post above you. One man has been caught and jailed.
> ...


Let it go Cass...it's much more entertaining this way.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## scottywolverine (Nov 12, 2008)

Congrats FL. Glad to hear it,...maybe perp #1 will give up the other guy in plee for a shortened sentence.


----------



## Wareagle1 (Jun 10, 2002)

I kept checking back on this post, hoping for the best...BAM! Awesome ending.

Thanks for updating the story.


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> Let it go Cass...it's much more entertaining this way.:lol::lol::lol:


 Cool! Hopefully someone got a red beard to mount on their trophy wall! Those must be rare.


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats FL.
Nice to see a little closure to the situation.
Ever think of putting up a new No Tresspassing sign with the conviction rate on it?
I would think that most violators, the ones that could read, would even pause knowing that someone had tried and failed before them with a rather unfavorable outcome.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Farmlegend - you should change your name to the HONEY BADGER!:lol:


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Farmlegend, 

Allow me to extend my sincere and heartfelt congratulations to you upon the conviction of this sorry sack of protoplasm. Nothing, and I mean nothing, makes me feel better that seeing this amoeba incarcerated other than perhaps my own local thieving trespassing chunk of fecal matter locked away. Bully for you!

Would love to hear any details on the events leading up to turning this guy in and payment of the rewards, to the degree that you are able. Cheapest $300 that you ever spent, IMO.

Let us know if you hear anything on his conviction in Ohio, if you will. I would have to venture that this POS's accomplice already knows that his pal was fingered by someone that is probably very near and dear to them. And, as a result, he's laying low, coming out only in the middle of the night to eat scraps out of a dumpster behind a KFC! 

It's been a good winter for both of us. A jolly good winter!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

It's a great day!!
Thanks for the time and effort you put in to nail one of the scumbags.


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Congratulations Farm!!! Glad the police got the POS' and your efforts bore fruit. I am sure the satisfaction does not erase the feeling of being violated, but it does help a bunch. Kudos my friend!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Great to Hear, FL!!

Hopefully leads developed from the rat behind bars will lead to the other perp. You had a solid strategy which paid off in the end, BIG TIME. CONGRATS!!

I'm sure the word will spread in the criminal community "Dont mess with the Farm Legend"

NB


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Riva said:


> Farmlegend,
> 
> Allow me to extend my sincere and heartfelt congratulations to you upon the conviction of this sorry sack of protoplasm. Nothing, and I mean nothing, makes me feel better that seeing this amoeba incarcerated other than perhaps my own local thieving trespassing chunk of fecal matter locked away. Bully for you!
> 
> ...


Maybe not the cheapest but at least the most gratifying $300. 

Congrats on catching the lowlife.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Adding my congratulations and a hearty well done! Glad to see the loser go down, hope they catch his buddy.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Awesome news. I hate sorry POS's like this and glad they were caught!


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Riva said:


> Would love to hear any details on the events leading up to turning this guy in and payment of the rewards, to the degree that you are able.


It has been an entertaining saga, and unfortunately, I'd rather not share the whole story here. All along, I didn't post updates to the original post, as I didn't want to chance compromising the prosecution of the individuals who committed the crimes. And, since one individual is still at large, I'll continue to refrain from posting the details on this forum. If my friends want to know more of the story, they know how to reach me.

Thanks to all for the kind remarks.



Riva said:


> Cheapest $300 that you ever spent, IMO.


Hell yes. I spend that much on a bottle of whiskey.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

farmlegend said:


> Dude, you must drink some trash brew at a mere $300 per jug! Try some R'emy Martin Louis XIII. Simply incredible.
> \
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=vfNfT-aZAo3DsQKtvsSbCA&ved=0CD4Q8wIwAg


----------



## anonymous7242016 (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats FL, glad you got some justice.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats now get the other one!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

I found a safe way to rid myself of trespassing. This fall We sold the Jackson county farm with the Dr's son that was always trespassing'


----------



## Outdoorsman17 (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great ending to the story. Hopefully they still catch the other guy as well.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Awesome Dan...real happy for you and the satisfaction must be truly sweet! Great thread BTW...just spent some time reading through. Catching tresspassers has always been near and deer to my heart  

This lowlife is on my hitlist for next year...










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bioactive (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations Dan.

My trespasser is doing 90 days in jail right now. I thought they were sending him to the big house for probation violations but as usual the system lets these guys continue to suffer minimally from their many transgressions.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

bioactive said:


> Congratulations Dan.
> 
> My trespasser is doing 90 days in jail right now. I thought they were sending him to the big house for probation violations but as usual the system lets these guys continue to suffer minimally from their many transgressions.


90 days in jail...that's a good start! Sounds like the kind of guy that will be back at it though...good luck in the future with that one Jim.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Dan, do you know why you were targeted by the pair from 20 miles away?


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Jeff Sturgis said:


> Awesome Dan...real happy for you and the satisfaction must be truly sweet! Great thread BTW...just spent some time reading through. Catching tresspassers has always been near and deer to my heart
> 
> This lowlife is on my hitlist for next year...
> 
> ...


Cripes Jeff, this guy has the nads to hunt on your property on the opening day of Firearms season!! At least my trespasser knew to only go on my place during the week when I was not there. This absolutely takes the cake. 

I could only imagine what his response would be if he was caught. They're fairly standard, you know:

1. "Well, I've been hunting here for years."

2. "You mean, this aint Jim Thompson's land?"

3. "I thought that this was state land." 

4. "My grampa got permission from the owner during the war (Civil)."

5. "Hey buddy. Hey Buddy. What the hell ya doing with that thing?".....NOOOOOOOOOOO!"


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Riva said:


> Cripes Jeff, this guy has the nads to hunt on your property on the opening day of Firearms season!! At least my trespasser knew to only go on my place during the week when I was not there. This absolutely takes the cake.
> 
> I could only imagine what his response would be if he was caught. They're fairly standard, you know:
> 
> ...


Riva...that was WI, so the season was 4 days later, with us being there 3 days later. The kickers was we lost that same camera between the WI rifle opener and ML season. $80 camera that already had 8000 pics through it in 2 years so no real loss, but we can't wait to set the trap for it next year. Interesting thing was that with a low clearance vehicle it was really hard to imagine this van being where it was.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Riva said:


> Cripes Jeff, this guy has the nads to hunt on your property on the opening day of Firearms season!! At least my trespasser knew to only go on my place during the week when I was not there. This absolutely takes the cake.


This is his Wisconsin property. Maybe the transgressor knew he (Jeff) was a Michigander and figured the odds of him being there on Nov. 15th were in his favor. Apparently he guessed right.:rant:
My guess is he was just trying to retrieve his dog.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Jeff Sturgis said:


> Interesting thing was that with a low clearance vehicle it was really hard to imagine this van being where it was.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


What do you suppose the odds are that he has "run flat" tires on that van?:evilsmile


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

QDMAMAN said:


> What do you suppose the odds are that he has "run flat" tires on that van?:evilsmile


Seriously...funny  I think we can find him and if that isn't the case, getting a pic of him will be "priceless"  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SMP (Oct 29, 2009)

Jeff Sturgis said:


> Awesome Dan...real happy for you and the satisfaction must be truly sweet! Great thread BTW...just spent some time reading through. Catching tresspassers has always been near and deer to my heart
> 
> This lowlife is on my hitlist for next year...
> 
> ...


Man put a red stripe and Tail fin on that baby you got the A TEAM van.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Riva said:


> I could only imagine what his response would be if he was caught. They're fairly standard, you know:
> 
> 1. "Well, I've been hunting here for years."
> 
> ...


I cannot believe that you, Riva, of all people, missed:

*6. "Have you fellas seen my dog?"*




QDMAMAN said:


> Maybe the transgressor knew he (Jeff) was a Michigander and figured the odds of him being there on Nov. 15th were in his favor. Apparently he guessed right.


When I saw that date, I suspected it was his Wisconsin property. 11/15 had to be a great day to trespass on properties hunted by Michigan hunters in other states. 

Jeff, best of luck in catching that bum. Your image highlights the reason I retired my old Moultrie cameras - trigger speed. I look forward to your post of the successful arrest and sentence.


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

Tracker83 said:


> Dan, do you know why you were targeted by the pair from 20 miles away?


Easy. Because anyone that lives really close by knows better.:evil:


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Dan...figures the one time we didn't have a "shooter" stop at the waterhole so we could get a better look with a slow trigger  that guy was brave though...literally 3/4 of a mile back and only 2 ways in, and he was cruising to a dead end on the property with a severe incline to turn around on. The guys is very lucky he didn't have to walk out and get a tractor to assist. I know I have  anyways...real cool to see the process of your lowlifes getting caught..and congrats!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

('nuff said)


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Good job!


----------

